# Anzeigen mehrerer columns in einer DataTable



## orribl (3. Jul 2007)

Hi,
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe (in meiner BackingBean) eine ArrayList mit Objekten, welche ich in einer Tabelle anzeigen will. 
Das habe ich folgendermassen gelöst:

```
<h:dataTable value="#{backingBean.list}" var="item">
    <h:column>
        <h:outputText value="#{item.value}" />											
    </h:column>
</h:dataTable>
```

Ausgabe:

```
| a |
| b |
| c |
| d |
```


Das funktioniert auch wunderbar.
Meine Frage ist nun:
Ist es möglich, festzulegen, dass immer 2 Spalten nebeneinander anzuzeigen, so dass die Ausgabe folgendermassen aussieht?:


```
| a | b |
| c | d |
```

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Guest (3. Jul 2007)

Wenn du die Daten entsprechend vorher aufbereitest: ja


----------



## orribl (3. Jul 2007)

Ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt in jedes Item der ArrayList eine weitere ArrayList mit zwei Elementen zu packen, hab aber gehofft das es da 'ne schönere Lösung gibt...


----------



## WeirdAl (3. Jul 2007)

> Ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt in jedes Item der ArrayList eine weitere ArrayList mit zwei Elementen zu packen, hab aber gehofft das es da 'ne schönere Lösung gibt...


Was ist denn der Inhalt deiner ArrayList? Sind das alle die gleichen Objekte, die Du einfach nur mehrzeilig ausgeben willst? Falls ja wüsste ich gerne was Du darstellen willst, da ich mir das grad net vorstellen kann . 
In meinem Kopf schwirrt gerade sowas rum:

Name | Name
1 | 2
3 | 4

Cu
Alex


----------



## orribl (4. Jul 2007)

Hi Alex,

ich habe in der List Elemente, anhand derer Textboxen erstellt werden sollen. Diese sollen nun (ohne Überschrift o.ä.) in einer Tabelle ausgegeben werden allerdings währe es platzsparender und übersichtlicher wenn ich 2 Textboxen (mit Feld für beschriftung, also insgesamt 4 Spalten) pro Zeile ausgeben könnte. Bei ausgabe einer Textbox pro Zeile sähe das so aus:


```
<h:dataTable value="#{backingBean.fields}" var="field">
    <h:column>
        <h:outputText value="#{field.name}" />
    </h:column>
    <h:column>
        <h:inputText value="#{field.value}" />
    </h:column>
</h:dataTable>
```


----------

